# as one man



## asperge-platane

Bonjour,
Je cherche à traduire cette expression (comme un seul homme) dans toutes les langues possibles, et je voudrais savoir si elle existe en arabe, hébreu, langues slaves, japonais et/ou chinois (littéralement, car je ne lis pas ces langues).

Merci
AP


----------



## allende

"como un solo hombre" existe en español 
Il y a un forum français-espagnol; cet forum est seulement pour l'anglais-espagnol.


----------



## asperge-platane

merci... je cherche à le traduire dans toutes les langues possibles


----------



## Joannes

Néerlandais : *als één man* (mais l'usage de cette phrase n'est pas aussi étendue qu'en français)


----------



## asperge-platane

moins étendu, c'est-à-dire? à quel domaine est-il réservé?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turc:* tek bir adam gibi


----------



## Joannes

asperge-platane said:


> moins étendu, c'est-à-dire? à quel domaine est-il réservé?


Au football , il serait idiomatique de dire *als één man achter hun ploeg* ('comme un seul homme derrière leur équipe'). Eh bien, pas seulement le football , on pourrait être 'als één man' derrière quelque chose d'autre, une idée, une personne, peu importe -- autant que c'est _derrière_ quelque chose . Mais dire quelque chose comme *sinds het begin praten we als één man over het geloof* comme dans cette citation (d'ici sur le forum ), non.


Gardefeu said:


> Puis-je attirer aussi l'attention collective sur le fait que, depuis le début, nous parlons comme un seul homme de la foi, alors que le texte anglais dit adhering to the truth.


(On ajouterait plutôt *allemaal *'tout le monde' alors, pour renforcer.)


----------



## Angel.Aura

In Italian
Come un sol uomo.


----------



## Zsanna

En hongrois, cela serait : egy emberként.


----------



## asperge-platane

merci
Pour Chazzwozzer, je voudrais savoir si l'expression veut dire littéralement la même chose, et si elle a le même sens qu'en français.
Je ne pose pas la même question pour le hongrois, car curieusement, c'était la seule langue pour laquelle je connaissais l'expression....


----------



## asperge-platane

Je veux dire que dans l'expression en français, il y a l'idée d'une unaniomité, d'une dépersonnalisation, d'un mimétisme généralisé.
Et je voudrais savoir si cette notion de disparition de la subjectivité est universelle.


----------



## Flaminius

Japonais:
一斉に issēni


----------



## Zsanna

asperge-platane said:


> merci
> Pour Chazzwozzer, je voudrais savoir si l'expression veut dire littéralement la même chose, et si elle a le même sens qu'en français.
> Je ne pose pas la même question pour le hongrois, car curieusement, c'était la seule langue pour laquelle je connaissais l'expression....


 
Je ne pouvais pas le savoir comme tu l'as fait en français...)


----------



## Aoyama

En chinois (mais à confirmer) = wei i ge ren iyang
En hébreu = kmo ish ehad (à confirmer aussi ...).


----------



## Trisia

*Roumain*: (toţi) ca un singur om = (tous) comme un seul homme.

On utilise aussi: "*toţi ca unul*" - cela veut dire "tous, mais comme s'ils n'étaient qu'un [seul homme]" En effet, je pense que cette expression est utilisée beaucoup plus souvent que l'autre.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _kiel unu homo_.  I found several references from the Bible and many others as well, including in an Esperanto translation of _Tarzano de la Simioj_ by Edgar Rice Burroughs.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

asperge-platane said:


> Pour Chazzwozzer, je voudrais savoir si l'expression veut dire littéralement la même chose, et si elle a le même sens qu'en français.


Cette expression est la même de façon littérale, mais ce n'est pas une "phrase fixe" en turc. Je ne sais pas si c'est une expression communément utilisée en français, mais ce n'est pas le cas en turc. C'est cependant, la seule manière de l'entendre.


----------



## Nizo

As I noted in my response above, I found several references in the Bible.  Using an example from Judges 20:1 (chapter 20, verse 1), I’ve provided a couple of translations below.

Tous les enfants d'Israël sortirent, depuis Dan jusqu'à Beer-Schéba et au pays de Galaad, et l'assemblée se réunit comme un seul homme devant l'Eternel, à Mitspa. (French)

И вышли все сыны Израилевы, и собралось все общество, как один человек, от Дана до Вирсавии, и земля Галаадская пред Господа в Массифу. (Russian)

於是以色列从但到别是巴，以及住基列地的众人都出来，如同一人，聚集在米斯巴耶和华面前。(Chinese Simplified)

egressi sunt itaque omnes filii Israhel et pariter congregati quasi vir unus de Dan usque Bersabee et terra Galaad ad Dominum in Maspha (Latin)

In Biblical Hebrew, the phrase "as one man" in this verse was expressed with the two words _'echad _(as one)_ 'iysh _(man).  I don’t know if this remained the same in Modern Hebrew.  As with many idomatic expressions in Western languages, I suspect the expression “as one man” came to us from these Hebrew texts.

More translations of this verse are available here <http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?book_id=7&chapter=20&version=31> and here <http://scripturetext.com/judges/20-1.htm>. 

I hope this is of some interest/help.


----------



## Flaminius

Bible translations should be taken with grain of salt when used as evidence for linguistic similarities.  They are usually translated very literally, often without much care if the literal translation makes any sense in the translated language.  For example, I don't think Latin had a set phrase _quasi vir unus_ (excepting maybe Christian parlance inspired by this Hebraism).  I checked my Japanese bible and found an equivalent of "as one man" but this makes little sense outside biblical parlance (not even in church parlance).  I assume the same thing for the Chinese translation.


----------



## asperge-platane

Merci beaucoup. Cette référence biblique me paraît passionnante. Je pense de fait que cette expression,  dans son sens profond, renvoie à une communion, à une identité interindividuelle au-delà des différences de la subjectivité. Je vais donc en tirer grand profit. De là à dire  que cette expression a essaimé de la bible pour féconder les autres cultures... Ce serait tentant de le penser!
AP


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian (hrvatski) - Kao jedan čovjek 

(what in fact is not in use; if yes then in connection with more words)


----------



## Outsider

I don't think there is such an expression in Portuguese (I'm not even sure what it means). The closest I can think of is _como um só (homem)_, "as a single (man)".


----------



## asperge-platane

Merci.
Je recopie le dictionnaire Atilf: 
_*Comme un seul homme*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_En même temps, avec un ensemble parfait. _Les Russes se mirent au garde à vous comme un seul homme _(AMBRIÈRE, _Gdes vac., _1946, p. 181).
_Au fig. _D'un commun accord. _« Vous croyez que les socialistes voteront les crédits de défense nationale? » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 « Comme un seul homme, Monsieur! » s'écrie le Belge, terrassant son interlocuteur d'un regard flambant de défi _(MARTIN DU G., _Thib., _Été 14, 1936, p. 693).


----------



## Outsider

Merci pour la définition. Je suis désolé, mais je ne crois pas que l'expression portugaise signifie le même. Si je me souviens de quelcune qui marche, je l'indiquerai.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech: Jako jeden muž.


----------

